# I need answer please



## phaneos (May 24, 2012)

I like doing a lot of testing hardware and software to my i7 iMac mid 2010 and from the start until today some days may i restart it many times continuously or shut it down and open it.

These actions can harm computer components like power supply or motherboard (sometimes is getting very very hot) OR reduce his lifespan significantly?

I have SSDs no internal disks


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

May I suggest next time you have a question or concern, you try to summarize it in the subject title rather than just write "Help" which is essentially what "I need an answer please" is.

I would say in general it is better to leave an electronic device running (within reason, depends how often it is used) rather than shut it off and on all the time.
Powering up creates additional stress on the components, to what degree depends on the design of the product.
I leave my Mac running 24/7, I just put the display to sleep. I think that makes sense if you use the computer every day.

I think shutting the Mac down and booting it up several times every day will reduce the life span, but to what degree and would you call that "significant", I have no clue.

If you have to do that for your testing activity, you really have no choice, just factor in an additional cost to replace your hardware more often.
If that testing was part of my livelyhood, I would get a second iMac as a spare should the first one die suddenly and you need to continue and finish your testing.


----------

